# Good DIY for replacing spark plug wires on MKIV 2.0 4cyl?



## FrauleinVW (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm going to be taking on the project of replacing the spark plugs and wires on my MKIV 2.0 4cyl Jetta soon and I was wondering if there is a good DIY for that? I found one for the VR6 but none for the 4cyl unless I missed it. Thanks!


----------



## HoodyMK3 (Oct 11, 2010)

replace each wire one by one to help you remember the firing order.


----------



## Brass Monkey013 (Aug 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Here's a link to the DIY section for MkIVs. I suggest you start there or use search next time you're looking for DIY help. Chances are someone has posted up something helpful already with pictures etc.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5187132-The-NEW-Mark4-*DIY-FAQ-amp-Resources*-Guide

And a link for changing wires for your car:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1931981

Also, you don't need that boot puller tool, especially if you're putting in new wires


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

wow


----------



## stoveyy (Aug 18, 2007)

wantacad said:


> wow



we all started somewhere. im sure at one point you learned how to change spark plugs yourself.

as for the OP, like stated above. do it one at a time. youll need a few basic tools but nothing crazy. spark plug socket. extension. universal will help. just pull one wire off, remove plug and replace, and install new wire. :thumbup:


----------

